# CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error



## zzatskl (Feb 24, 2014)

Should I be worried about this message I see on the dmesg console?


```
(ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: Uncorrectable parity/CRC error
(ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): WRITE_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 61 08 28 01 00 40 00 00 00 00 00
```

I read in a forum it might be something to do with the seating of my *Drive* in its *Enclosure*, so I resat the drive and the error went away for a while. But it's returned, the system seems to work fine, shall I just reseat the drive again? Blame it on dodgy hardware, or is it something more serious? 

It is just a one drive FreeBSD 10-0 Release system as follows:


```
# camcontrol devlist
<HGST HTS721010A9E630 JB0OA3B0>    at scbus0 target 0 lun 0 (ada0,pass0)
<AHCI SGPIO Enclosure 1.00 0001>   at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 (pass1,ses0)
```

Are there any diagnostic scans I could do? 

I've never studied the *CAM* library before, so I'm a bit nervous especially when the man page says  :\ : 





> Novice users should stay away from this utility.



Any help muchas appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## SirDice (Feb 24, 2014)

zzatskl said:
			
		

> Are there any diagnostic scans I could do?


Yes, you can install sysutils/smartmontools and run smartctl(8) to get the drive's parameters. It may be getting bad sectors and would need to be replaced if that's the case.


----------



## zzatskl (Feb 24, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It may be getting bad sectors and would need to be replaced if that's the case.


 Thanks for getting back to me and just when things were going well, this is the output from smartctl:


```
# smartctl -a /dev/ada0 > smart.out
# cat smart.out
smartctl 6.2 2013-07-26 r3841 [FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE amd64] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-13, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Model Family:     HGST Travelstar 7K1000
Device Model:     HGST HTS721010A9E630
Serial Number:    JG40006EG6Y3UC
LU WWN Device Id: 5 000cca 6a6c3278d
Firmware Version: JB0OA3B0
User Capacity:    1,000,204,886,016 bytes [1.00 TB]
Sector Sizes:     512 bytes logical, 4096 bytes physical
Rotation Rate:    7200 rpm
Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]
ATA Version is:   ATA8-ACS T13/1699-D revision 6
SATA Version is:  SATA 2.6, 6.0 Gb/s (current: 6.0 Gb/s)
Local Time is:    Mon Feb 24 15:49:35 2014 GMT
SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:
Offline data collection status:  (0x00) Offline data collection activity
                                        was never started.
                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.
Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed
                                        without error or no self-test has ever
                                        been run.
Total time to complete Offline
data collection:                (   45) seconds.
Offline data collection
capabilities:                    (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.
                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.
                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new
                                        command.
                                        Offline surface scan supported.
                                        Self-test supported.
                                        No Conveyance Self-test supported.
                                        Selective Self-test supported.
SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering
                                        power-saving mode.
                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.
Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.
                                        General Purpose Logging supported.
Short self-test routine
recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.
Extended self-test routine
recommended polling time:        ( 179) minutes.
SCT capabilities:              (0x003d) SCT Status supported.
                                        SCT Error Recovery Control supported.
                                        SCT Feature Control supported.
                                        SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000b   100   100   062    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  2 Throughput_Performance  0x0005   100   100   040    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0
  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0007   181   181   033    Pre-fail  Always       -       2
  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       54
  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   005    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000b   100   100   067    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0005   100   100   040    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0
  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       335
 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   060    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       54
191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x000a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       6
193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0012   094   094   000    Old_age   Always       -       63712
194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0002   146   146   000    Old_age   Always       -       41 (Min/Max 11/50)
196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0008   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0
199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x000a   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       21
223 Load_Retry_Count        0x000a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1
ATA Error Count: 21 (device log contains only the most recent five errors)
        CR = Command Register [HEX]
        FR = Features Register [HEX]
        SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]
        SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]
        CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]
        CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]
        DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]
        DC = Device Command Register [HEX]
        ER = Error register [HEX]
        ST = Status register [HEX]
Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as
DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,
SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 21 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 330 hours (13 days + 18 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
  -- -- -- -- -- -- --
  84 51 20 b8 9e 00 00  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x00009eb8 = 40632

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------
  61 08 60 28 01 00 40 00   8d+01:10:38.615  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 30 58 a8 9e 00 40 00   8d+01:10:38.615  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 08 58 68 99 ec 40 00   8d+01:10:37.562  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 58 e8 79 16 40 00   8d+01:10:36.540  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 50 a8 79 16 40 00   8d+01:10:36.540  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Error 20 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 329 hours (13 days + 17 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
  -- -- -- -- -- -- --
  84 51 30 38 a1 02 02  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x0202a138 = 33726776

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------
  61 40 d0 e8 07 78 40 00   8d+00:07:04.420  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 c8 a8 07 78 40 00   8d+00:07:04.420  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 c0 68 07 78 40 00   8d+00:07:04.420  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 b8 28 07 78 40 00   8d+00:07:04.420  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 b0 e8 06 78 40 00   8d+00:07:04.420  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Error 19 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 282 hours (11 days + 18 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
  -- -- -- -- -- -- --
  84 51 30 b8 ca 10 09  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x0910cab8 = 152095416

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------
  61 40 e8 a8 7a 1a 40 00   6d+01:34:08.812  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 28 e0 68 55 1a 40 00   6d+01:34:08.812  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 d8 a8 0d 19 40 00   6d+01:34:08.812  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 d0 a8 ca 10 40 00   6d+01:34:08.812  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 08 d0 28 01 00 40 00   6d+01:33:51.552  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Error 18 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 271 hours (11 days + 7 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
  -- -- -- -- -- -- --
  84 51 10 d8 72 1a 09  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x091a72d8 = 152728280

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------
  61 40 c8 a8 72 1a 40 00   5d+13:54:09.338  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 38 c0 a8 52 1a 40 00   5d+13:54:09.338  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 b8 a8 0d 19 40 00   5d+13:54:09.338  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 b0 e8 c1 10 40 00   5d+13:54:09.338  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 08 b0 28 01 00 40 00   5d+13:53:49.033  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Error 17 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 147 hours (6 days + 3 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
  -- -- -- -- -- -- --
  84 51 01 e7 fc eb 07  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x07ebfce7 = 132906215

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------
  61 40 10 e8 c2 aa 40 00      09:58:33.655  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 08 e8 bb aa 40 00      09:58:33.655  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 00 28 bb aa 40 00      09:58:33.655  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 f8 e8 ba aa 40 00      09:58:33.655  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 f0 28 b6 aa 40 00      09:58:33.655  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1
No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]


SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1
 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS
    1        0        0  Not_testing
    2        0        0  Not_testing
    3        0        0  Not_testing
    4        0        0  Not_testing
    5        0        0  Not_testing
Selective self-test flags (0x0):
  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.
If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.
```

I need to read up on what all the output means. But please can you let me know if there is an obvious quick fix or should I just replace the drive (it's under warranty)? 

Cheers


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 24, 2014)

The most recent error was only five hours ago.  Run a short test first: `smartctl -tshort /dev/ada0`.  If that completes without errors, run a long test: `smartctl -tlong /dev/ada0`.  Both can be monitored with `smartctl -a`, the status of the test is near the top and the results near the end.

If either test fails, time to replace the drive.


----------



## zzatskl (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the diagnostic advice. 

Please can you recommend reference sites to read up on this tool, so far I'm reading

http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/smartmontools/wiki 

and 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-Monitoring,_Analysis,_and_Reporting_Technology

This is the full output of the short test:


```
# smartctl -tshort /dev/ada0
smartctl 6.2 2013-07-26 r3841 [FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE amd64] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-13, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF OFFLINE IMMEDIATE AND SELF-TEST SECTION ===
Sending command: "Execute SMART Short self-test routine immediately in off-line mode".
Drive command "Execute SMART Short self-test routine immediately in off-line mode" successful.
Testing has begun.
Please wait 2 minutes for test to complete.
Test will complete after Mon Feb 24 16:21:18 2014

Use smartctl -X to abort test.

 # cat smartshort.out
smartctl 6.2 2013-07-26 r3841 [FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE amd64] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-13, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Model Family:     HGST Travelstar 7K1000
Device Model:     HGST HTS721010A9E630
Serial Number:    JG40006EG6Y3UC
LU WWN Device Id: 5 000cca 6a6c3278d
Firmware Version: JB0OA3B0
User Capacity:    1,000,204,886,016 bytes [1.00 TB]
Sector Sizes:     512 bytes logical, 4096 bytes physical
Rotation Rate:    7200 rpm
Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]
ATA Version is:   ATA8-ACS T13/1699-D revision 6
SATA Version is:  SATA 2.6, 6.0 Gb/s (current: 6.0 Gb/s)
Local Time is:    Mon Feb 24 16:24:15 2014 GMT
SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:
Offline data collection status:  (0x00) Offline data collection activity
                                        was never started.
                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.
Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed
                                        without error or no self-test has ever
                                        been run.
Total time to complete Offline
data collection:                (   45) seconds.
Offline data collection
capabilities:                    (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.
                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.
                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new
                                        command.
                                        Offline surface scan supported.
                                        Self-test supported.
                                        No Conveyance Self-test supported.
                                        Selective Self-test supported.
SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering
                                        power-saving mode.
                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.
Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.
                                        General Purpose Logging supported.
Short self-test routine
recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.
Extended self-test routine
recommended polling time:        ( 179) minutes.
SCT capabilities:              (0x003d) SCT Status supported.
                                        SCT Error Recovery Control supported.
                                        SCT Feature Control supported.
                                        SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000b   100   100   062    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  2 Throughput_Performance  0x0005   100   100   040    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0
  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0007   181   181   033    Pre-fail  Always       -       2
  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       54
  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   005    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000b   100   100   067    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0005   100   100   040    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0
  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       336
10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   060    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       54
191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x000a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       6
193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0012   094   094   000    Old_age   Always       -       63880
194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0002   146   146   000    Old_age   Always       -       41 (Min/Max 11/50)
196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0008   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0
199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x000a   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       21
223 Load_Retry_Count        0x000a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1
ATA Error Count: 21 (device log contains only the most recent five errors)
        CR = Command Register [HEX]
        FR = Features Register [HEX]
        SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]
        SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]
        CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]
        CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]
        DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]
        DC = Device Command Register [HEX]
        ER = Error register [HEX]
        ST = Status register [HEX]
Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as
DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,
SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 21 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 330 hours (13 days + 18 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
  -- -- -- -- -- -- --
  84 51 20 b8 9e 00 00  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x00009eb8 = 40632

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------
  61 08 60 28 01 00 40 00   8d+01:10:38.615  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 30 58 a8 9e 00 40 00   8d+01:10:38.615  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 08 58 68 99 ec 40 00   8d+01:10:37.562  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 58 e8 79 16 40 00   8d+01:10:36.540  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 50 a8 79 16 40 00   8d+01:10:36.540  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Error 20 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 329 hours (13 days + 17 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
  -- -- -- -- -- -- --
  84 51 30 38 a1 02 02  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x0202a138 = 33726776

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------
  61 40 d0 e8 07 78 40 00   8d+00:07:04.420  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 c8 a8 07 78 40 00   8d+00:07:04.420  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 c0 68 07 78 40 00   8d+00:07:04.420  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 b8 28 07 78 40 00   8d+00:07:04.420  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 b0 e8 06 78 40 00   8d+00:07:04.420  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Error 19 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 282 hours (11 days + 18 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
  -- -- -- -- -- -- --
  84 51 30 b8 ca 10 09  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x0910cab8 = 152095416

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------
  61 40 e8 a8 7a 1a 40 00   6d+01:34:08.812  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 28 e0 68 55 1a 40 00   6d+01:34:08.812  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 d8 a8 0d 19 40 00   6d+01:34:08.812  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 d0 a8 ca 10 40 00   6d+01:34:08.812  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 08 d0 28 01 00 40 00   6d+01:33:51.552  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Error 18 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 271 hours (11 days + 7 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
  -- -- -- -- -- -- --
  84 51 10 d8 72 1a 09  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x091a72d8 = 152728280

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------
  61 40 c8 a8 72 1a 40 00   5d+13:54:09.338  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 38 c0 a8 52 1a 40 00   5d+13:54:09.338  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 b8 a8 0d 19 40 00   5d+13:54:09.338  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 b0 e8 c1 10 40 00   5d+13:54:09.338  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 08 b0 28 01 00 40 00   5d+13:53:49.033  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Error 17 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 147 hours (6 days + 3 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
  -- -- -- -- -- -- --
  84 51 01 e7 fc eb 07  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x07ebfce7 = 132906215

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------
  61 40 10 e8 c2 aa 40 00      09:58:33.655  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 08 e8 bb aa 40 00      09:58:33.655  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 00 28 bb aa 40 00      09:58:33.655  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 f8 e8 ba aa 40 00      09:58:33.655  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 f0 28 b6 aa 40 00      09:58:33.655  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1
Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error
# 1  Short offline       Completed without error       00%       335         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1
SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS
    1        0        0  Not_testing
    2        0        0  Not_testing
    3        0        0  Not_testing
    4        0        0  Not_testing
    5        0        0  Not_testing
Selective self-test flags (0x0):
  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.
If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.
```

The line at the end:


```
SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1
Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error
# 1  Short offline       Completed without error       00%       335         -
```

is worrying, does it mean the (new) drive is on it's death bed and has just 335 hours (13 days) of life left? 

The long test states 179 minutes to wait, I'll post these results later.

I've learnt something today and will put smartd_enable="YES"' in my /etc/rc.conf file to monitor the health of drives from now on. Please can you let me know if this is good practise and if you put some lines in /etc/periodic.conf to email a daily (weekly) drive status report, what they are?

Thanks once again for good advice.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 24, 2014)

zzatskl said:
			
		

> The line at the end:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


You're reading it wrong. The drive has been running for a total of 335 hours. The "Remaining" is the percentage of tests still to do, 0% remaining means it's done


----------



## kpa (Feb 24, 2014)

The errors may be caused by bad cables. Replace the cables and see if that make the errors go away.


----------



## zzatskl (Feb 24, 2014)

Full output of long test:


```
# smartctl -tlong /dev/ada0
smartctl 6.2 2013-07-26 r3841 [FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE amd64] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-13, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF OFFLINE IMMEDIATE AND SELF-TEST SECTION ===
Sending command: "Execute SMART Extended self-test routine immediately in off-line mode".
Drive command "Execute SMART Extended self-test routine immediately in off-line mode" successful.
Testing has begun.
Please wait 179 minutes for test to complete.
Test will complete after Mon Feb 24 19:24:03 2014

 # cat smartlong.out
smartctl 6.2 2013-07-26 r3841 [FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE amd64] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-13, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Model Family:     HGST Travelstar 7K1000
Device Model:     HGST HTS721010A9E630
Serial Number:    JG40006EG6Y3UC
LU WWN Device Id: 5 000cca 6a6c3278d
Firmware Version: JB0OA3B0
User Capacity:    1,000,204,886,016 bytes [1.00 TB]
Sector Sizes:     512 bytes logical, 4096 bytes physical
Rotation Rate:    7200 rpm
Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]
ATA Version is:   ATA8-ACS T13/1699-D revision 6
SATA Version is:  SATA 2.6, 6.0 Gb/s (current: 6.0 Gb/s)
Local Time is:    Mon Feb 24 19:53:09 2014 GMT
SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:
Offline data collection status:  (0x00) Offline data collection activity
                                        was never started.
                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.
Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed
                                        without error or no self-test has ever
                                        been run.
Total time to complete Offline
data collection:                (   45) seconds.
Offline data collection
capabilities:                    (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.
                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.
                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new
                                        command.
                                        Offline surface scan supported.
                                        Self-test supported.
                                        No Conveyance Self-test supported.
                                        Selective Self-test supported.
SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering
                                        power-saving mode.
                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.
Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.
                                        General Purpose Logging supported.
Short self-test routine
recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.
Extended self-test routine
recommended polling time:        ( 179) minutes.
SCT capabilities:              (0x003d) SCT Status supported.
                                        SCT Error Recovery Control supported.
                                        SCT Feature Control supported.
                                        SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000b   100   100   062    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  2 Throughput_Performance  0x0005   100   100   040    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0
  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0007   181   181   033    Pre-fail  Always       -       2
  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       54
  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   005    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000b   100   100   067    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0005   100   100   040    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0
  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       339
10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   060    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       54
191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x000a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       6
193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0012   094   094   000    Old_age   Always       -       63916
194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0002   122   122   000    Old_age   Always       -       49 (Min/Max 11/51)
196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0008   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0
199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x000a   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       21
223 Load_Retry_Count        0x000a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1
ATA Error Count: 21 (device log contains only the most recent five errors)
        CR = Command Register [HEX]
        FR = Features Register [HEX]
        SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]
        SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]
        CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]
        CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]
        DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]
        DC = Device Command Register [HEX]
        ER = Error register [HEX]
        ST = Status register [HEX]
Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as
DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,
SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 21 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 330 hours (13 days + 18 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
  -- -- -- -- -- -- --
  84 51 20 b8 9e 00 00  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x00009eb8 = 40632

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------
  61 08 60 28 01 00 40 00   8d+01:10:38.615  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 30 58 a8 9e 00 40 00   8d+01:10:38.615  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 08 58 68 99 ec 40 00   8d+01:10:37.562  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 58 e8 79 16 40 00   8d+01:10:36.540  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 50 a8 79 16 40 00   8d+01:10:36.540  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Error 20 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 329 hours (13 days + 17 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
  -- -- -- -- -- -- --
  84 51 30 38 a1 02 02  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x0202a138 = 33726776

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------
  61 40 d0 e8 07 78 40 00   8d+00:07:04.420  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 c8 a8 07 78 40 00   8d+00:07:04.420  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 c0 68 07 78 40 00   8d+00:07:04.420  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 b8 28 07 78 40 00   8d+00:07:04.420  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 b0 e8 06 78 40 00   8d+00:07:04.420  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Error 19 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 282 hours (11 days + 18 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
  -- -- -- -- -- -- --
  84 51 30 b8 ca 10 09  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x0910cab8 = 152095416

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------
  61 40 e8 a8 7a 1a 40 00   6d+01:34:08.812  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 28 e0 68 55 1a 40 00   6d+01:34:08.812  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 d8 a8 0d 19 40 00   6d+01:34:08.812  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 d0 a8 ca 10 40 00   6d+01:34:08.812  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 08 d0 28 01 00 40 00   6d+01:33:51.552  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Error 18 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 271 hours (11 days + 7 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
  -- -- -- -- -- -- --
  84 51 10 d8 72 1a 09  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x091a72d8 = 152728280

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------
  61 40 c8 a8 72 1a 40 00   5d+13:54:09.338  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 38 c0 a8 52 1a 40 00   5d+13:54:09.338  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 b8 a8 0d 19 40 00   5d+13:54:09.338  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 b0 e8 c1 10 40 00   5d+13:54:09.338  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 08 b0 28 01 00 40 00   5d+13:53:49.033  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Error 17 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 147 hours (6 days + 3 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
  -- -- -- -- -- -- --
  84 51 01 e7 fc eb 07  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x07ebfce7 = 132906215

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------
  61 40 10 e8 c2 aa 40 00      09:58:33.655  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 08 e8 bb aa 40 00      09:58:33.655  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 00 28 bb aa 40 00      09:58:33.655  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 f8 e8 ba aa 40 00      09:58:33.655  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 f0 28 b6 aa 40 00      09:58:33.655  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1
Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error
# 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%       338         -
# 2  Short offline       Completed without error       00%       335         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1
SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS
    1        0        0  Not_testing
    2        0        0  Not_testing
    3        0        0  Not_testing
    4        0        0  Not_testing
    5        0        0  Not_testing
Selective self-test flags (0x0):
  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.
If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.
```

Seems to have completed without errors:


```
SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1
Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error
# 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%       338         -
# 2  Short offline       Completed without error       00%       335         -
```



			
				kpa said:
			
		

> The errors may be caused by bad cables. Replace the cables and see if that make the errors go away.



I'll have a look at the cables nest.


----------



## zzatskl (Feb 24, 2014)

I've opened up the Zoctac box:

Removed the hard drive and reseated it, taking care to seat at a slight angle as in the instructions

The errors displayed on the monitor have now gone. Results from running `smartctl` again:

```
# cat smartshort.out
smartctl 6.2 2013-07-26 r3841 [FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE amd64] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-13, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Model Family:     HGST Travelstar 7K1000
Device Model:     HGST HTS721010A9E630
Serial Number:    JG40006EG6Y3UC
LU WWN Device Id: 5 000cca 6a6c3278d
Firmware Version: JB0OA3B0
User Capacity:    1,000,204,886,016 bytes [1.00 TB]
Sector Sizes:     512 bytes logical, 4096 bytes physical
Rotation Rate:    7200 rpm
Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]
ATA Version is:   ATA8-ACS T13/1699-D revision 6
SATA Version is:  SATA 2.6, 6.0 Gb/s (current: 6.0 Gb/s)
Local Time is:    Sun Jan  1 00:35:05 2012 GMT
SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:
Offline data collection status:  (0x00) Offline data collection activity
                                        was never started.
                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.
Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed
                                        without error or no self-test has ever
                                        been run.
Total time to complete Offline
data collection:                (   45) seconds.
Offline data collection
capabilities:                    (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.
                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.
                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new
                                        command.
                                        Offline surface scan supported.
                                        Self-test supported.
                                        No Conveyance Self-test supported.
                                        Selective Self-test supported.
SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering
                                        power-saving mode.
                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.
Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.
                                        General Purpose Logging supported.
Short self-test routine
recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.
Extended self-test routine
recommended polling time:        ( 179) minutes.
SCT capabilities:              (0x003d) SCT Status supported.
                                        SCT Error Recovery Control supported.
                                        SCT Feature Control supported.
                                        SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000b   100   100   062    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  2 Throughput_Performance  0x0005   100   100   040    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0
  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0007   181   181   033    Pre-fail  Always       -       2
  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       57
  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   005    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000b   100   100   067    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0005   100   100   040    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0
  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       340
 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   060    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       57
191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x000a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       7
193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0012   094   094   000    Old_age   Always       -       63924
194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0002   130   130   000    Old_age   Always       -       46 (Min/Max 11/51)
196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0008   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0
199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x000a   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       21
223 Load_Retry_Count        0x000a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1
ATA Error Count: 21 (device log contains only the most recent five errors)
        CR = Command Register [HEX]
        FR = Features Register [HEX]
        SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]
        SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]
        CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]
        CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]
        DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]
        DC = Device Command Register [HEX]
        ER = Error register [HEX]
        ST = Status register [HEX]
Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as
DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,
SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 21 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 330 hours (13 days + 18 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
  -- -- -- -- -- -- --
  84 51 20 b8 9e 00 00  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x00009eb8 = 40632

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------
  61 08 60 28 01 00 40 00   8d+01:10:38.615  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 30 58 a8 9e 00 40 00   8d+01:10:38.615  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 08 58 68 99 ec 40 00   8d+01:10:37.562  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 58 e8 79 16 40 00   8d+01:10:36.540  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 50 a8 79 16 40 00   8d+01:10:36.540  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Error 20 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 329 hours (13 days + 17 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
  -- -- -- -- -- -- --
  84 51 30 38 a1 02 02  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x0202a138 = 33726776

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------
  61 40 d0 e8 07 78 40 00   8d+00:07:04.420  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 c8 a8 07 78 40 00   8d+00:07:04.420  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 c0 68 07 78 40 00   8d+00:07:04.420  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 b8 28 07 78 40 00   8d+00:07:04.420  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 b0 e8 06 78 40 00   8d+00:07:04.420  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Error 19 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 282 hours (11 days + 18 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
  -- -- -- -- -- -- --
  84 51 30 b8 ca 10 09  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x0910cab8 = 152095416

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------
  61 40 e8 a8 7a 1a 40 00   6d+01:34:08.812  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 28 e0 68 55 1a 40 00   6d+01:34:08.812  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 d8 a8 0d 19 40 00   6d+01:34:08.812  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 d0 a8 ca 10 40 00   6d+01:34:08.812  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 08 d0 28 01 00 40 00   6d+01:33:51.552  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Error 18 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 271 hours (11 days + 7 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
  -- -- -- -- -- -- --
  84 51 10 d8 72 1a 09  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x091a72d8 = 152728280

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------
  61 40 c8 a8 72 1a 40 00   5d+13:54:09.338  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 38 c0 a8 52 1a 40 00   5d+13:54:09.338  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 b8 a8 0d 19 40 00   5d+13:54:09.338  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 b0 e8 c1 10 40 00   5d+13:54:09.338  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 08 b0 28 01 00 40 00   5d+13:53:49.033  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Error 17 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 147 hours (6 days + 3 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
  -- -- -- -- -- -- --
  84 51 01 e7 fc eb 07  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x07ebfce7 = 132906215

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------
  61 40 10 e8 c2 aa 40 00      09:58:33.655  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 08 e8 bb aa 40 00      09:58:33.655  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 00 28 bb aa 40 00      09:58:33.655  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 f8 e8 ba aa 40 00      09:58:33.655  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 40 f0 28 b6 aa 40 00      09:58:33.655  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1
Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error
# 1  Short offline       Completed without error       00%       340         -
# 2  Short offline       Completed without error       00%       340         -
# 3  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%       338         -
# 4  Short offline       Completed without error       00%       335         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1
 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS
    1        0        0  Not_testing
    2        0        0  Not_testing
    3        0        0  Not_testing
    4        0        0  Not_testing
    5        0        0  Not_testing
Selective self-test flags (0x0):
  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.
If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.
```

I need to read up to interpret the results. I'd be grateful for a quick translation though?

Cheers.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 24, 2014)

It seems okay.  The fields to watch are Reallocated_Sector_Ct and Current_Pending_Sector, which indicate bad sector remapping.  The Load_Cycle_Count looks high.  Generally, notebook drives repark their heads more than they should, adding to wear.  Vendors have a somewhat arbitrary opinion of what the fields mean, so that not may be a simple count of how many times it parked.  If it is, that would mean three times an hour for as long as it's been in use.  See sysutils/ataidle to disable that, if the drive permits it.

smartd(8) can be configured to alert you when the drive has a problem.  Important note: the sample config file installed in /usr/local/etc/smartd.conf does not do that by default, it must be edited, and the daemon enabled in /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## zzatskl (Feb 25, 2014)

wblock said:
			
		

> smartd(8) can be configured to alert you when the drive has a problem.



Thanks for the tip, for all novices like me, in my /usr/local/sbin/smartd.conf file I put:


```
/dev/ada0 -a -o on -S on -s (S/../.././02|L/../../6/03)
```

which according to the man page should "Monitor all attributes, enable automatic online data collection, automatic Attribute autosave, and start a short self-test every day between 2-3am, and a long self test Saturdays between 3-4am" which sounds just right for my little Zotac box.

I've added this line to /etc/rc.conf

```
smartd_enable="YES"
```

and added this line to /etc/periodic.conf

```
daily_status_smart_devices="/dev/ada0"
```

I started smartd with `# service smartd start`

I checked smartd was running OK with `# smartd -q onecheck` and this was the successful output: 

```
smartd 6.2 2013-07-26 r3841 [FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE amd64] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-13, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

Opened configuration file /usr/local/etc/smartd.conf
Configuration file /usr/local/etc/smartd.conf parsed.
Device: /dev/ada0, opened
Device: /dev/ada0, HGST HTS721010A9E630, S/N:JG40006EG6Y3UC, WWN:5-000cca-6a6c3278d, FW:JB0OA3B0, 1.00 TB
Device: /dev/ada0, found in smartd database: HGST Travelstar 7K1000
Device: /dev/ada0, enabled SMART Attribute Autosave.
Device: /dev/ada0, enabled SMART Automatic Offline Testing.
Device: /dev/ada0, is SMART capable. Adding to "monitor" list.
Monitoring 1 ATA and 0 SCSI devices
Device: /dev/ada0, opened ATA device
Device: /dev/ada0, previous self-test completed without error
Started with '-q onecheck' option. All devices sucessfully checked once.
smartd is exiting (exit status 0)
```

In summary. I blame the Zotac Drive Enclosure for the error messages. I think the quality of it may be a bit unreliable, which reminds me I should register the warranty.

It's good to learn.

Cheers


----------

